# Tamoxifen Citrate vs Tamoxifen



## icanrace (Jan 26, 2006)

is there a difference between these two? If so, what are the dosage differences. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 26, 2006)

30.4 mg of Tamoxifen Citrate has 20 mg of Tamoxifen (the active ingredient) in it. Tamoxifen Citrate is the only form it is produced. The Citrate is necessary for proper absorption.


----------



## icanrace (Jan 26, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> 30.4 mg of Tamoxifen Citrate has 20 mg of Tamoxifen (the active ingredient) in it. Tamoxifen Citrate is the only form it is produced. The Citrate is necessary for proper absorption.



ok, thank you. 

I have 20mg tabs of Tamoxifen. I am getting close to starting my pct for a 3 week SD cycle. My cycle is 10/20/20. With what you said above and with what I said I had, what should my Tamoxifen daily dosages be per week?


----------

